# Missing it



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I was watching some videos of Sam and I competing in Agility and I got so sad. I miss Agility and specially having fun with my Sammy.








After he bloated last year, I decided to retire him, plus he is turning 8 years old this month.







I still can't believe my Sammy is going to be 8 years old.








Hopefully we will be moving soon and if we can find the right place, I'll be able to have my own Agility course right on the property. I can't wait to start training again. Maybe with Gala







Seriously though, I think she would make a GREAT Agility dog.








Here is a video of my Sammy and I competing at a NADAC trial, I get all teary just watching it...


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I know you had retired him and he is such a nice dog. I agree Gala would probably be a great agility dog. 

I did not know you were moving, hope you are able to find a house with nice size property so you can do that kind of stuff. You don't have much of a yard do you as I recall you saying once.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Kathy I don't, I just have a very small fenced in patio right now.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

WOW!!! He did great!! That looks like a blast!! Thanks for posting the video, I have not actually seen agility but my Bella I think would be good at it. Might look into it for fun not to compete but for fun.
Your SAM is gorgeous I really want a Bi-Color someday. I wish I knew what all those letters next to his name meant.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Gosh, I know how you feel. I did a little with Doerak before it became too painful for him. Then Ciana was supposed to be my agility dog, and she broke her elbow. I don't remember why I stopped training agility with Balto, but we are starting again as soon as I can get into the club on an off day. Of course, by now I've gained weight and my running is limited, but training should help that, too. 

Having room in the yard for a good size course will definitely be a plus! Good luck!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Heidi, Sam is not a Bi-color but a Blanket Black and Tan. He is a big boy but he is very agile despite his size and was a great agility dog.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

You guys looked like a great team!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Wow.. loved the video!

He looks like he is having so much fun!

I can't wait until Stark and I really get into the "good" stuff.. lol.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Lookin good ! Sorry about Sammy........









Have a NADAC trial next month & running 2 dogs 2 days !









I love it though. Trying the whole course at a trial for the 1st time with our female Sable. It's mainly just been jumpers, tunnelers, etc.


----------

